# Please dont laugh............polish and saddle question



## WishfulThinker (5 February 2008)

Ok, now I know, and have always been told NOT to put polish on a saddle, namely as it will make your beige arse dirty!  

But, as much as I love my tack I wish it was shinier - and I know Parade gloss does wonders for my boots - but what can I use on my saddle to make it really shiny?  I know there are quick fix solutions, but how long do they last?  

Also - my bridle is a bit BROWN brown, and so would using a bit of black polish on it make it less yellowy brown?  Or I could just buy a new bridle - but that would be the 3rd in a year!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 February 2008)

I use a clear shoe shine sponge for my bridle and saddle for shows


----------



## HenryandPeta (5 February 2008)

To make your bridle a bit darker, try Ko-Cho-Line leather dressing:
http://www.colemancroft.com/Details.cfm?ProdID=50 

- it's brilliant stuff. Leave it to soak in overnight and you'll have a wonderfully shiny, supple and dark bridle the next day. Might take a few applications to really darken the leather - I use it pretty much every time I clean my tack, after the polish.


----------



## henryhorn (5 February 2008)

You can use shoe polish on bridles but only ever on the outside, use leather cleaner on the inside. Polish with a dry cloth to a high shine afterwards.
I have before now used renovating shoe polish on bridles too with success.
The reason you can't use polish on the saddle is it makes it slippery!
There are lots of things that look good, stubben's hammanol is a cream that leaves a good shine..


----------



## BigRed (5 February 2008)

I asked my saddler how to make my black saddle, more black.  She said the Army use regular boot polish.


----------



## Donkeymad (5 February 2008)

Yes, that is true, but only on their bridles, never on their saddles!!


----------

